

Ask HN: The Best Programmers' you've ever read - jfaucett

In my free time, I try to read the source code of projects I think are interesting, and in the course of my years I've found some programmers I've really come to respect. I was wondering if you guys would be willing to list out the programmer(s), and their projects whose source code helped you learn and become better developers? For instance here's a quick list of guys who've influenced my programming and whose source code has taught me lot:<p>Javascript:
- Jeremy Ashkenas: Backbone, CoffeeScript
- John Resig: jQuery<p>PHP:
- Fabien Potencier: Symfony2
- Leo Feyer: Contao
- Kasper Skårhøj: Typo3<p>C: 
- Salvatore Sanfilippo: Redis
======
jps359
donald knuth

------
brius
RMS.

------
mrose
C: - Brian Fox: Bash

~~~
jfaucett
Thanks for the comment!I just downloaded the Bash source from GNU. Its on my
next to read list :)

~~~
mrose
A great book for C, and programming in general if you ask me, is The C
Programming Language, by Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_C_Programming_Language>

